# [SOLVED] Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello, and thanks for taking the time to look at this. I have a ASUS G60vx, I bought it back in mid may, and it was getting a solid 50 fps on ultra in the benchmark and no lower than 25 on Company Heroes. Recently however, I noticed a LARGE drop in performance, down to 17 fps avg and lowest at 2. I have defragged my comp using the standard utility in the accessories, and advanced system care free edition. Speaking of which, I purchased this laptop from best buy, and also subscribed to a $200 guarantee and support. The worker takes my laptop for 8 days, and says nothing is wrong with it. I run the benchmark again and still horrible frames. I ran Adv Sys Care free and it picked up numerous problems and fixed them, only to have a 2 fps boost. I am concerned and frustrated, bear with me please.

The Model
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220715&Tpk=g60vx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Did the Best Buy techs give you a report showing what tests they ran?

Do you know if they ran any of the games that you're having framerate problems with, and what fps they were getting with the benchmark?


----------



## MeltingHolster (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

I have the same exact model, and I am having the same exact problem as you. No fix yet and it's been months. I'm starting to think a hard-drive wipe is the only solution.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

I just called Geek Squad and the fellow said they checked both cores, the hard drive, memory tests and some other hardware tests. They did no Benchmarks at all. They just gave me a slip I signed and it says diagnostic ran, no problems detected. By the way, thanks a bunch for answering so quick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

If you've still got the same problem that you had before they tested, then they didn't test thoroughly enough. I would take it back and get them to run the same benchmark that you've been using. If it's showing low framerates, then they can work from there to find the cause.

Check the temperatures in BIOS. You might need to open up the laptop and clean the dust out of the heatsink and air vents if the temps are too high.

Have you installed any new software or updates recently, made any system changes or added any new hardware?

Are your drivers up to date?

If you've increased any of the graphics settings in the games or made any changes in the nvidia control panel, set them back to default.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

Drivers are up to date,I have not made any changes in the Nvidia Control panel, and the settings were great at ultra. Used compressed air on the vents on the left hand side, however not sure how to access bios. Will go to best buy Friday, show CoH Benchmark, and hopefully go from there. Melting Holster said about wiping the Hard Drive, do you think this would help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

Wiping the hard drive means deleting the operating system, programs and all data, then reinstalling everything from scratch. You will need your Windows CD. It could take a few hours to get it up and running again, then a few more days to get everything back to how you like it, so keep that option until after you hear back from Best Buy.

To enter BIOS, restart the computer and keep tapping F2 immediately after pressing the power button.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

The only heat Related thing on my bios is DTS Thermal Management and the option to enable and disable. I enabled it, but still no clue how to check my Temps.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

If you're running the laptop off the battery rather than plugging it into the wall, it might be using the power-saving option which reduces system performance. Check the power options in Control Panel.

If there's nothing in BIOS to show the temperatures and voltages, run a system monitor like Everest, SIW or SensorsView. Leave the system monitor open on the desktop with the temps/volts showing, then run a fullscreen game for about 10 minutes or until it starts to lag.

Alt-tab out of the game and quickly take a screenshot of the temps/volts before they start reverting back to normal. Post back with the screenshot so we can see the full range of temperatures and voltages under stress.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

I was Checking the Battery Power, but I also noticed the Processor Page, its set for minimum of 5% and a max of 100% all the time, if I cranked this up to 100% all the time, would that damage the processor? BTW Working on getting a snapshot.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

When I bring up the sensor menu it shows up blank, sorry if I'm driving you nuts, I think my comp just doesn't want me to know how hot it is . Anyways, I got Everest, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

Ok... I found the solution, I feel like a Jacka** now, but here it is. The Power4Gear Hybrid that comes pre installed on my computer dictates the amount of Processing Power allotted, such as a maximum of 100% (The full 2.2 Ghz Per Core) and minimum power allotted which is set for 5% (110 MHz Per Core) Now this is supposedly supposed to maximize battery life, but come on, its a Gaming Laptop, and there is no such thing as good battery life, and is therefore constantly plugged in. So I set it back to 100 / 100 (Not sure if that is good for comp and I am interested for the response) and the Game rose back to the original great Performance. So this got me thinking, why did it switch, well, it switches when your change your brightness settings to down low for me, so back 4 months ago when I turned it down for a boring movie, it switched to low settings. 

Koala please let me know if it is healthy for laptop to have at 100% and if not what to have it set to for minimum. Thank you for the help, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure where the power saving options are for your particular Asus model, but I've just looked at my Asus EEEPC netbook which is running XP, and it has a SuperHybridEngine icon in the system tray (bottom right, near the clock). Clicking this icon toggles the power modes - 1: Auto High Performance, 2: Super Performance, 3: High Performance, 4: Power Saving.


EDIT: Sorry, didn't see your last reply. I was going to mention Power4Gear, but didn't realise it came preinstalled, I thought it was an optional download.

I would leave it set to auto for general desktop work, and manually set it to maximum when you're gaming. 100% won't do any harm.


----------



## VVerner (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Significant Performance drop on ASUS g60vx*

Gotcha, thanks a bunch for the help, ill try an spread the word as it seems many people have been having this particular problem, thanks man, take care.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go back to Best Buy and tell them they're idiots. :grin:


----------

